# newcastle upon tyne area



## 95774 (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone know of safe spot for over nite stop around Newcastle upon tyne?
or along the A69 towards Newcastle


----------



## 95580 (Jun 30, 2005)

Umm, I'm not sure to be honest....

Probably Asda carpark at the Metrocentre or the riverside industrial estates around there?


----------

